# 16 Splotchy Rat Babies - Lancashire



## spoiled_rat

Contact/organisation details: Pm Spoiled_Rat or email me.
Location: Lancashire
Number of groups: 2

Group: 1
Number of animals: 5
Type/Breed/Variety: rat
Sex: Male
Age(s): will be 6 weeks at time of homing
Name(s): none aside from Milk Face
Colours: champagne capped, Mink capped blazed, black hooded, black speckly thing
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: surrendered to rescue after seeking assistance
Temperament: will be excellent
Medical problems: hopefully none
Will the group be split: into minimum of pairs/trios
Transport available: within reason/rat train
Other: will be ready from 18th sept.









Group: 2
Number of animals: 11
Type/Breed/Variety: rat
Sex: Female
Age(s): will be 6 weeks at time of homimg
Name(s): none yet
Colours: black blazed capped + bareback + hooded, champagne hooded + capped + blazed, mink hooded
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: surrendered to rescue after seeking assistance
Temperament: will be excellent
Medical problems: hopefully none
Will the group be split: minimum of pairs/trios
Transport available: within reason/rat train
Other: will be ready from 18th sept









Pics...

























These were picked up today amongst others taken, and will be seeking homes when the time comes that they are ready.
All rats subject to a questionnaire and contract to be filled in, no breeding, no snake food, no single rats.


----------



## LostGirl

aww they are sooo cute! Hope they find good homes


----------



## kelseye

they are beautful good luck with finding homes


----------



## buggaluggs78

hi, i am new to the forum and new to keeping rats but have always wanted one and after searching for 'rescues' i stumbled here 

can you tell me how adopting one works please?


----------



## champagneannie

hiya,

i have sent an email form on your website.

just realised- the big problem is that i'm in derby...


----------



## Tammy0407

Do you have any of the girls left for re homing? Im near cambridge if we could meet half way??? I'm interested!
Could you tell me about how you have handeled them etc, how old are they?
PM if you like!
Tammy x


----------



## spoiled_rat

buggaluggs78 said:


> can you tell me how adopting one works please?


Hiya, i ask people to fill in a questionnaire to get an idea of the kind of care they could provide for the rats in question, and try to match people to rats, and then take it from there.



> Do you have any of the girls left for re homing? Im near cambridge if we could meet half way??? I'm interested!
> Could you tell me about how you have handeled them etc, how old are they?
> PM if you like!
> Tammy x


Yes we have some of the girls left, but i have very little chance of being able to meet halfway as you are a few hundred miles away 

They have been handled like the rest of the rats here....all have nice temprements.
They are a little over 10 weeks old now.


----------



## Cat_Crazy

OH NO

Why do you have to show me these little cuties just as I am trying to convince the OH to let me have some rats, they will most likely be all gone by the time my set up is ready 

Do you have rats for re-homing often and how far are you able to transport?

I am in Cheshire so it's not MILES.

What are the re-homing criteria and how do I go about getting some more information?

I am looking to re-home 4 or 5 rats.

Looks like I need to buy the cage sooner then I thought, I'd best go and be nice to my girlfriend


----------



## spoiled_rat

Yes we have over 35 rats for rehoming at the moment, ranging from babies to older adults.

As for transport, im happy to travel a fair way, but id prefer people to try and meet me half way or similar, simply as i am currently relying on public transport for the time being.

I ask people to fill in a questionnaire, which i can email you, and then take it from there.

the 4/5 you are looking to home, are they for pets or breeding?


----------



## Cat_Crazy

That's not a problem at all.

I would be happy to meet you halfway, I would be on train also.

Although depending on what part of Lancashire you are in I could collect them as I have family in Blackburn and visit every few months.

I am looking for pet's only.

I am not fussed on colour, sex etc. as long as they are able to be handled.

Do you neuter them before re-homing or would I need to arrnage this myself, I wouldn't want any accidents.

Please email me a questionaire to [email protected]

Thanks x


----------



## spoiled_rat

Cat_Crazy said:


> Do you neuter them before re-homing or would I need to arrnage this myself, I wouldn't want any accidents.
> 
> Please email me a questionaire to [email protected]
> 
> Thanks x


Hiya, we dont routinely neuter them no, unless its for medical or behavioural reasons, its not like with cats or dogs etc, and there shouldnt be any accidents aslong as the sexes are kept seperate.

Neutering really isnt necessary unless they are hormonally aggressive, or have some medical need for it, ie testicle tumours(very rare) or with females, there is the risk of pyometra etc, but that also is quite uncommon.

I will email you a questionnaire now.


----------

